
UK government confirms Windows XP support deal has ended (2015) - davidgerard
http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/2406304/windows-xp-government-support-deal-ends-leaving-pcs-open-to-attack
======
davidgerard
> "It is therefore essential that all NHS organisations put in place robust
> plans to migrate away from Windows XP, Office 2003 and Exchange 2003 by that
> date."

This is fair enough ... but then they conspicuously failed to fund IT
upgrading the XP to something supported. There have been swingeing cuts across
the NHS in the last several years. Leading directly to last night.

